# Huffy Camaro



## 727374as (Nov 12, 2009)

Anybody ever hear or seen a 1971, or 72 Huffy Camaro?


----------



## partsguy (Nov 12, 2009)

I've heard of the Huffy Camaro. Not sure what years it was made though. Do you know how to read the serial number on Huffy's?


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 26, 2009)

The camaro I had was a '70.  That was the only one I've had so can't say that I've ever seen a '71 or 2.  Like most Huffy's or Huffman's the first number in the serial number is usually the year.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 26, 2009)

There was one that ended on ebay last night, I'm not sure what year. It was bid up to around $500 which was pretty amazing I thought! Those are cool bikes, but not THAT cool!


----------



## Pee Wee (Dec 3, 2009)

I was given a girl's bike (very rusty) years ago with a tank that I stuck away in the attic.  Took it down this summer and started an inspection....Huffy sticker head-tag, "Camaro" faintly appearing on the tank.  The bike was too far gone and not worth the cost of restoration, but I did save the tank, seat (all rust) and pedals (hanging in my shop.)  Enjoyed looking this bike up on the internet.  Still have the rest of it out back to take to the dump this summer.  Again, not worth the cost of restoration, but just enough to see that it was purple on white, and made some child very happy one Christmas morning some 40 years ago.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 3, 2009)

Pee Wee said:


> I was given a girl's bike (very rusty) years ago with a tank that I stuck away in the attic.  Took it down this summer and started an inspection....Huffy sticker head-tag, "Camaro" faintly appearing on the tank.  The bike was too far gone and not worth the cost of restoration, but I did save the tank, seat (all rust) and pedals (hanging in my shop.)  Enjoyed looking this bike up on the internet.  Still have the rest of it out back to take to the dump this summer.  Again, not worth the cost of restoration, but just enough to see that it was purple on white, and made some child very happy one Christmas morning some 40 years ago.




Do you want to sell the Camaro?!? Let me know where you are located and get some pics. Hate to see any Classic get crushed.


----------



## Pee Wee (Dec 3, 2009)

Will not sell, since it was given to me, but will gladly give it to a good home.  I cut the wires that attached to the lights on the tank, but this can be repaired :eek:  The bike is VERY RUSTY and again, in my opinion, not worth restoring.  I am in eastern North Carolina and willing to part at no cost, but do NOT think it is worth it.   I was into this hobby pretty heavy in the early 90's, but took a fifteen year sabitacal until this year, so not an expert.  I would have to think there are plenty of barn-kept "Camaro's" out there much more worthy of tracking down than this one.   It is a girl's model, which I do think is less desirable.  Trust me, if I thought it was worth it, it would still be safely in the attic in one piece !  I saw the Camaro thread, so thought I would add this one.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a men's Huffy cruiser from 1963, all original. Long story behind it. But I would still be interested in seeing some pictures of the bike. I've fixed some incredibly bad things before. If you know people and have sources, you can save some cash. Send me a private message or E-Mail me at carddfann@aol.com


----------



## Pick (Dec 31, 2011)

*1971???*

I think this is a 1971, but not real familiar with the Camaro.  This one is a 24 inch & I think complete minus the headlight & headlght guts & chainguard.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Dec 31, 2011)

I had one in a pea green color in decent shape a few years back. Sold it at a car show swap meet to a Chevy Camaro guy who wanted to display it with his car.


----------

